# Giant Springtails?



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Hey guys, I was curious to see if a lot of people were working with them? I got a tiny culture free from a friend a month or so ago "maybe 25 adults" and they have absolutely exploded!! I have well over 500+ at this point.. I absolutely love the shear size of these guys! Kept on a organic charcoal with broken leaf litter and fed bakers yeast once per week..


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Tomocerus? They tend to boom and then crash. I quit working with them because 95% of my customers crashed them. I think they need frequent substrate changes and maybe some calcium to really keep them going.


----------



## Steverd (Sep 4, 2011)

I have them, but don't have enough yet to divide them.
What did you feed them to make them explode? Yeast, Rice, etc?

Steve


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Bakers yeast granules "every Sunday" as well as dried crumbled leaves.. I keep them in the 70 degree range as well..


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Doug, I was told that they are an undescribed species.. By far my favorite now...


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

If you haven't done so already, you should get your hands on the silvers that Doug (pumilio) sells. I purchased one starter culture and have split them to 3 big sterilite containers in about 6 weeks and thats on top of splitting the cultures down for over dozen people. They're all booming on 50/50 ABG and leaf litter and a weekly active yeast feeding.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Way ahead of ya, already have the silvers .. Mine are doing really well on ABG as well!


----------



## Reef_Haven (Jan 19, 2011)

Any chance you can get a photo of these Giants?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Ill try as soon as I get home.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

TheCoop said:


> Doug, I was told that they are an undescribed species.. By far my favorite now...


???? Where are mine ????


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Soon enough Doug.. Have to try several culturing methods first.. They are just a slight bit smaller then a wingless Melanogaster..


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Got an update.. They are still producing like mad and doing great! Shot a little video today..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP1KMs2WeDQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## GP dynamite (Feb 19, 2013)

That's pretty amazing brad. I hope they continue that way for you.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Me too.. Trying a few new substrates now.. They have done great so far..


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

Any chance you will sell some in the future?


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Very good chance.. Just send me a p.m..


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine too sir, I want I want lol. Doug ill be contacting u in two week my friend


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

To the last three people that sent p.m's.. I'm going to make each of you a culture this week.. Might be week after next till I can ship out..


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

TheCoop said:


> To the last three people that sent p.m's.. I'm going to make each of you a culture this week.. Might be week after next till I can ship out..


Awesome. I'm in no hurry to get them.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

P.m's sent to all who inquired about them.. I'm cutting it off at 6 cultures and they are gone.. Its funny, I had no intention of selling any..


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Just know we apperciate you coop lol.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Ha ha ha! Anytime bud!


----------



## r.avalos (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you for the culture.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Truly my pleasure Ramon! Glad I could set your mind at ease..


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Thanks Brad,I got mine today!


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Coop ill let u know if mine came s oon as I get off.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Please do.. Thanks again guys..


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

They look pretty good. I'm real interested in finding out the genus.
Thanks


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I would love to know as well..


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Mine are at the post office and I've yet to get a new i.d. ugh! Thanks coop ill get them first thing in the am I hope


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Omg, I'm sorry bud! Either way they should be ok for a bit, they are packaged well .


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

TheCoop said:


> Omg, I'm soor bud! Either way they should be ok for a bit, they are packaged well .



I'll say they sure are.That was one hell of a packing job


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks Lou, I package things like I would like to get them regardless of cost..


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Cool beans I can stop stressing then lol.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Got my box coop. Dude tje packing was awesome and the attached care dheet was priceless. Thank for the greay effort to ship properly. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I just wanted to let you know the springs are doing great.They are practically busting out of their culture!


----------



## clifford (Oct 17, 2008)

Anyone have any closer photos of what these look like? Here are some tomocerus and whites (mix of temp and tropical) from a feeding a few nights ago. 


The original tomocerus adults were from my backyard. The largest are almost a quarter inch (without antennae), but start to reproduce when smaller than that, so there are never all that many really large ones in my cultures if I'm actively feeding from them.. 

Sorry for the junky photo...I hold my cultures over a huge plastic bin and blow on them to harvest, then tip the corner of the large container into a small cup for feeding. 

Since they can jump out of the small cup, all photos happen in the big bin, which makes for crap photos.


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

those look like pink spring tail~
well at least the way the move, 

I had them before, they grew super fast but unfountuly i went away one weekend and it just all crash because the culture population was maxed out. 

Will get my hand on some of thme again


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I have yet to have a crash, these are by far the most prolific springtails I have ever owned.. I have two masters going and full boar now..


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Fyi these are not Pinks guaranteed..


----------



## Michael Shrom (May 20, 2004)

I had another springtail breeder tell me they look like pinks. How can you be so certain they are not pinks? They sure look like Sinella. I'm not sure about the pink thing because pinks don't really look pink.


----------



## bakaichi (Jun 27, 2009)

They way they crawl around make me think of pink spring, 

and yes Pink spring are not really pink at all,,,wonder how the name came about


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

bakaichi said:


> They way they crawl around make me think of pink spring,
> 
> and yes Pink spring are not really pink at all,,,wonder how the name came about


I would have to disagree. My pinks had a pink hue to them. They wheren't white at all. 

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I have had Pinks in the past, these are not.. They are also way more prolific..


----------



## Toxic (Jul 9, 2012)

For a name like "Giant Springtails," I'm surprised how small these actually are.


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Toxic said:


> For a name like "Giant Springtails," I'm surprised how small these actually are.


But in the land of micro fauna they are quite large. Imo.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Just a bit of an update.. The original culture I started these with is still thriving with zero die off..


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

So will you have any more cultures for sale in the near future?


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

I still have mine in the original cup that you sent them in.I feed out of them pretty regularly and they just keep going and going.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Just posted for the, they will crash guys lol..


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I might be able to get a few out next week.. Just pm..


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Sent you a PM


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

Never got a response. Do you still have these available?


----------



## BlackFrogExotics (Jan 9, 2014)

Mine are doing great coop. I've sold 4 master cultures of cthem and still have 3.

Sent from my SCH-R960 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayden (Feb 4, 2007)

I guess I'm out of the "cool kid" circle...


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

My original post was 4-2013: How crazy is it that the original master culture i started is still going strong..


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Mine fizzled out not too long ago. I'd love to do another culture or two if you could spare Coop.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Absolutely, I'll get a few going well and send you a pm..


----------



## oddlot (Jun 28, 2010)

Are they going well yet? Lol


----------

